# Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? 
So sehen Stadtkinder die Natur.
Lasst Kinder angeln!​*
*Man stellt ja immer mehr fest, wie sehr Menschen gerade bei uns, wo die Ernährung gesichert ist, sich von der Natur entfernen. Statt Kinder raus zu lassen, wird oft davor gewarnt, wie gefährlich es draussen ist. Statt fressen und gefressen werden sind Kühe lila und Fische paniert und rechteckig. Man sollte Kinder einfach angeln lassen, damit sie wieder mal geerdet werden.*

Kommentar

Immer wieder mache ich mir Gedanken darüber, wie heutzutage alles reglementiert wird und dass gerade auch Kinder keine Freiheiten mehr haben selber entdecken zu können, Fehler zu machen und draussen auch schon auf Wege gedrängt werden, statt in Wald und Flur. Zum einen, weil die Natur ja nur von Ferne beobachtet werden soll und der böse Mensch sie ja sonst schädigt. Zum anderen weil die Natur ja böse ist, schmutzig und die Kinder schädigen kann.. 

Frei draussen sein als Kind und selber was erfahren statt etwas gelehrt bekommen? 
Nicht nur für Stadtkinder inzwischen Fehlanzeige, auch auf dem Land wird das immer weniger, wie der Natursoziologe Rainer Brämer (http://www.natursoziologie.de/NS/) in einem Interview des Abendblattes ausführt.

Kann es wirklich sein, dass man Menschen, speziell Kinder, bewusst keine eigene Erfahrung mehr machen lassen will, nur noch belehrt und geführt in die Natur lassen will?

Dass es bei uns praktisch auch alles Kulturlandschaft und keine richtige  Natur mehr ist, sieht wohl auch GEO, die in einem Artikel (Anhang) daher sage, schon ein kleines Stück Brachland, in dem sich Kinder FREI ausleben und erleben können, wäre viel wert.

Wie viel wert könnte es sein, wenn gerade Angelvereine Kindern praktische Angelmöglichkeiten geben würden?

Nicht unter Anleitung, aber mit Hilfe vor Ort, wenn gefragt?

Oder ist das wieder pure Träumerei?? 

Liest man sich im Anhang durch, was der WWF empfiehlt an "belehrenden Spielen" von Baum umarmen bis Pflanzenmemory, da passen dann die belehrenden Auftritt von Angelvereinen, bis ein Kind mal eine Angelrute auch in die Hand nehmen darf, nahtlos dazu.

Alles durchzuorganisieren, zu schützen, in Watte zu verpacken, jegliche Eigenverantwortung - und auch jegliches Freiheit zum Eigenerleben - zu nehmen, die Natur (bzw. besser "das Draussen") je nach Gusto und wie es passt als vom Menschen gefährdet oder für Menschen gefährlich darzustellen, wo man aus beiden Gründen besser auf den Wegen bleibt, es schüttelt mich, wenn ich da dran denke.

Ich bin froh, in einer Zeit aufgewachsen zu sein, wo das draussen sein normal war, wo man ausprobieren konnte ob Zuckerrüben besser schmecken als Futterrüben, wo man Forellen aus dem Bach mit der Hand oder einfachen Schnüren fing und grillte, auch diverses Andere aus Flora und Fauna landete zu Testzwecken in unsern Mägen, Uhrzeit war Dämmerung, und, und, und....

Ich bedaure, dass Kindern EIGENES Erleben in eigener Verantwortung draussen praktisch immer verwehrt wird. Und von Eltern, Kindergarten, Schule oder Vereinen und Verbänden zuerst immer belehren steht..

Ich bin da wohl ein unheilbarer Romantiker....

Thomas Finkbeiner

Anhänge

https://www.abendblatt.de/ratgeber/...ine-gruen-So-sehen-Stadtkinder-die-Natur.html




> Alle Kinder lieben Tiere, kann man das nicht für Naturbewusstsein nutzen?
> 
> Brämer: Mit infantiler Liebe für Schmusetiere ist es ebenso wenig getan wie mit Naturschutzgebieten für seltene Tiere und Pflanzen, denen man sich nur auf Distanz nähern darf. Wichtiger ist, die Aufmerksamkeit auf die normale Natur in Wald und Feld zu lenken und wahrzunehmen.





> _Wer ist in der Verantwortung, das zu ändern: Kitas? Schulen? Eltern?_
> 
> Brämer: Viele Kitas bieten Naturtage an. Natur- und Waldkindergärten verzichten abgesehen von einer Hütte ganz auf schützende Räume. Die Kids sind den ganzen Tag bei jedem Wetter und in jeder Jahreszeit draußen. Sie werden dadurch nicht nur gesundheitlich widerstandsfähiger, sondern können die Welt auf eigene Faust entdecken. Sie müssen nicht im Sitzen toten Schulstoff in die Köpfe stapeln, sondern können beim Suchen, Buddeln und Bauen Tatendrang und Neugierde freien Lauf lassen.
> 
> ...



Ob da Kinder nicht mehr vom praktischen Angeln begeistert wären - WWF-Tipp für Kinder draussen, das mag Schützer und Pädagogen begeistern, die Kinsern "etwas beibringen" wollen - begeistert sowas aber Kinder?
https://blog.wwf.de/tipps-kinder-natur/
1.) Schatzsuche im Wald
2.) Begegnung mit einem Baum
3.) Häuptling „Schleichender Wolf“
4.) Pflanzenmemory
5.) Triff eine Pflanze

Lernen MÜSSEN statt draussen sein dürfen, erst lernen dann angeln etc. ist der falsche Weg.
https://www.geo.de/natur/oekologie/11941-bstr-kinder-raus-die-natur/156974-img-


> Eine schleichende Indoor-Krankheit scheint unseren Nachwuchs befallen zu haben, und sie steckt auch jene an, die wie Max und Emma hektarweise Freiraum zur Verfügung haben: Felder zum Drachensteigen.
> 
> Gräben zum Fröschefangen. Seen zum Angeln. Bäume zum Klettern. Bombentrichter im Wald, kurz: eine Welt, wie sie Tom Sawyer erlebte





> Ohne die Nähe zu Pflanzen und Tieren verkümmert ihre emotionale Bindungsfähigkeit, schwinden Empathie, Fantasie, Kreativität und Lebensfreude.





> Sollten sie aber einmal ihren Fuß in ein Stück Wildnis setzen, so weisen Verbotsschilder, etwa in Nationalparks oder an Dünenküsten, sie darauf hin: „Auf den Wegen bleiben! Nicht berühren!“ Für viele ist Natur zu einem Museum geworden, zu einer langweiligen Erwachsenen-Angelegenheit. Man macht Natur bloß kaputt, wenn man sich ihr nähert - etwa wenn man nachmittags dort spielen geht und vielleicht einen Baum verletzt. (Dann kommt das Ordnungsamt.)





> Es gibt also Hoffnung für ein glückliches „Verwildern“ unserer Kinder. Ein perfektes Biotop ist dafür nicht vonnöten. Ein Stück Brachland um die Ecke reicht. Ein Schulhof etwa, der nicht TÜV-geprüft ist, sondern sich selbst und den kreativen Ideen der Kinder überlassen wird. Was Kinder benötigen, sind sinnliche Erfahrungen in Freiheit. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Und so schwer wir es akzeptieren können: Zu dieser Freiheit gehört auch ein bisschen Risiko, ein bisschen echte Gefahr.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Willkommen im Erziehungsforum... 

Mal ernsthaft: Wer soll's denn machen, Thomas, wer erlauben inkl. aller Verantwortungskonsequenz?

Völlig degenerierte Eltern, deren Köpfe vom pausenlosen Medieninput über Droh- und Angstszenarien [edit by Admin, keine allgmeine Politik] völlig hohlgewaschen sind? Dazu noch in Ballungsräumen, in denen jeder Ball eine Halbwertszeit von wenigen Minuten hat, vor lauter Verkehr?

Als ich 1981 anfing Auto zu fahren, gab es ein Drittel des heutige Verkehrsaufkommens! Noch Fragen?

Oder gilt die Forderung nach mehr unbetreutem Spielen in "freier Natur" lediglich den Kids, die das große Glück haben auf dem Land aufzuwachsen?

Für alle anderen ist der Geist nämlich längst aus der Flasche und fühlt sich da leider sauwohl. Und ob dieses Schwein einen roten, grünen oder beigen Anstrich hat, ist zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Willkommen im Erziehungsforum...


eben mal NICHT erziehen...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Man sollte Kinder einfach angeln lassen, damit sie wieder mal geerdet werden.*



Man braucht auch über nix nachdenken und kann einfach alles weiter laufen lassen, da hast Du allerdings nicht unrecht.

Und nicht nur ich mache mir über sowas ja Gedanken:
Angeln für Jugend attraktiver machen


----------



## Fruehling (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Man braucht auch über nix nachdenken und kann einfach alles weiter laufen lassen, da hast Du allerdings nicht unrecht.



Dann mach das mal mit deinen Kids und berichte anderen Eltern von den Erfahrungen.

Ich kann bei meinen nur für einen, der 10km südlich von Kempten lebt, von Voraussetzungen schreiben, bei dem eine kindgerechte Erziehung, wie wir sie noch kennenlernen durften, überhaupt möglich ist.

Gerade bei diesem Thema ist bloßes Nachdenken ohne praktikable Möglichkeiten, die über das Bäume Umarmen hinausgehen, eher frustrierend als sonstewas. Man sollte deshalb jede sich den Kids bietende Möglichkeit nutzen. Ob betreut, bevormundet oder mit Schutzbrille im Wald, darf dabei keine Rolle spielen! Hauptsache, von der Glotze weg!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Man sollte deshalb jede sich den Kids bietende Möglichkeit nutzen. Ob betreut, bevormundet oder mit Schutzbrille im Wald, darf dabei keine Rolle spielen!* Hauptsache, von der Glotze weg!!!*


So langsam merkst Dus - und da hier ein ANGLERforum ist, gehts hier darum, Kids zum Angeln zu kriegen als Alternative.
Einfacher
Leichter
Anerkannter


----------



## Fruehling (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So langsam merkst Dus - und da hier ein ANGLERforum ist, gehts hier darum, Kids zum Angeln zu kriegen als Alternative.
> Einfacher
> Leichter
> Anerkannter



Du hast nicht den Hauch einer Vorstellung davon, wie lange ich das schon merke. 

Wo schwebt dir das denn vor, in Bürokratonien? Wir drehen uns doch im Kreis, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Ich mache meine Arbeit mit veröffentlichen und Diskussionen, um immer wieder das Thema hochzuholen und präsent zu halten.

Warum Verbände, andere Medien, Behörden und Politik ihre Arbeit da nicht machen für die Kids, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, sondern es nur feststellen.

Und bleibe daher weiter bei meinen Forderungen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wenn also das PRAKTISCHE ANGELN schon pädagogisch so wertvoll sein kann*, wenn es auch z. B. nicht nur wie hier straffälligen Jugendlichen hilft, sondern auch für junge behinderte Menschen so wertvoll sein kann (siehe: Diakonie in Schleswig Holstein bittet Angler um Hilfe), wie zum Teufel kommen da Politiker, Behörden, Verwaltungen, Schützer und Rechtler aller Facetten eigentlich dazu, das Angeln immer schwieriger und bürokratischer zu gestalten?
> 
> *WACHT MAL AUF UND MACHT ANGELN (wenigstens) FÜR KINDER, JUGENDLICHE UND BENACHTEILIGTE EINFACHER UND UNBÜROKRATISCHER!!!!*
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Fruehling (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Wie oft ich schweren Herzens mit ganz frischen Eindrücken der Leichtigkeit aus NL nach NRW fahre, ist unzählbar... 

Im Grunde habe ich lediglich mein Tun aus Jugendjahren, bei dem ich immer mit einem Bein im Knast stand, legalisiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Tja, Fussball können sie ja nicht, die Niederländer...
:q:q:q

Bei Kindern Angeln nahe bringen und leichter machen, sind sie uns aber Lichtjahre voraus...


Umso wichtiger, dieses Thema auch bei uns wieder und wieder und wieder zu bringen...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Es ist doch so, dass die meisten Eltern heute "keine Zeit" mehr haben (nur teilweise ironisch gemeint). Alleine schon deshalb sind die doch froh wenn die Kids heute vor Glotze oder PS4 sitzen. Ob das pädagogisch sinnvoll ist?, da sag ich besser nix dazu!#q Die ganzen sche... pseudo Trickfilme wie die aus Asien wo einer nen anderen mit ner Bazuka killt und danach steht der wieder auf, kein Kommentar#q Was lernen den die Kids davon? Nur SCHROTT!

Aber welche Eltern gehen heute noch mit ihren Kindern z.B. in Wald, zeigen denen was es da gibt, erklären denen was was ist => 5%?

Wenn in der Glotze Harry-Hirsch lilablassblau ist und die dann das erste mal einen in Natura sehen => "Mami was ist das denn der sieht aber komisch aus!!!

Wir gingen früher auf Nachbars Wiese, da war der beste Baum, und dann Cowboy und Indianer mit Dartpfeilen. Wenns einen erwischt hat ists dumm gelaufen. Passiert das heute haste eine Anzeige am Hals die sich gewaschen hat.

Unterstützt wird der ganze Sch... noch von Lehrern die meinen sie hätten die Weisheit mit Kutterschaufeln inhaliert (ich krieg schon wieder nen dicken Hals), versuch aber mal einer denen klar zu machen, dass sie sche... bauen da hast du Glück wenn dein Kind noch auf dieser Schule bleiben kann.

Soll ich noch weiter machen?
360 zu 280 mein Blutdruck jetzt!!!


----------



## Fruehling (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Umso wichtiger, dieses Thema auch bei uns wieder und wieder und wieder zu bringen...



Mich interessiert, ob Ihr eine Liste führt, aus der hervorgeht, was sich im Verhältnis zum bisherigen Wiederholen berechtigter Forderungen "auf der anderen Seite", also beim deutschen Amtsschimmel, getan hat.

Wäre das Ergebnis neutral oder gar negativ, würdet Ihr weitermachen wie bisher oder eure Taktik ändern, bzw. darauf hoffen, daß steter Tropfen irgendwann auch diesen Stein höhlt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Steter Tropfen..

Das ist aber NICHT das Thema hier, ob und warum wir wann was bringen...

Hier gehts darum:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Sorry aber beim Thema Kinder aus der Natur aussperren da gibts für mich "keinen Halt". Kinder und Natur "erleben" ist für mich EINS! Warum man dafür heutzutage irgendwelche Psychologen braucht die an einer Uni mit einem Team von 200 Anderen da eine Studie über 10 Jahre machen geht mir einfach nicht in den Kopf!!!

Kinder raus in die Natur, Äpfel beim Nachbarn von Baum klauen (das sind doch eh die besten), wer kriegt den Regenwurm am schnellsten geschluckt (im nachhinein "würg"), die Forellen von Meister xyz mit ner Schur und einer gebogenen Nadel aus Omas Kiste aus dem Gebüsch heraus geangelt und dann über nem offenen Feuer gebraten. Wenn du dann heim gekommen bist hats was hinter die Löffel gegeben aber das war LEBEN und heute?:c


----------



## Casso (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Mensch was bin ich froh, dass ich noch zu der anscheinenden Minderheit der Eltern gehöre die ihren Kindern noch Freiheiten gibt. Freiheiten die ihnen mitunter das Erlebnis "Natur" näher bringen und die sie viel Zeit draußen verbringen lassen. Und ich bin ebenfalls froh darüber dass meine Frau genauso tickt. Mensch, wie oft verabreden wir uns mit einem befreundeten Pärchen und gehen mit unseren Kindern raus. Zum Beispiel spazieren in einem Friedwald, in dem wir den Kindern dann zeigen was die Holzwürmer ausfressen, woher der Förster die Holzscheite bekommt und sie einfach mal toben lassen. Im Laub, im Matsch, mit Stöckern, auf toten Bäumen, und und und.

Auch am Dümmer See sind wir vertreten. Seit 17 Jahren haben wir dort einen feststehenden Wohnwagen mit einer Länger von 7,15m und einer Breite von 2,50m, inklusive Vorzelt mit einer Fläche von 23m². Jede freie Minute im Sommer verbringen wir am Dümmer. Wir grillen, wir baden im See (!), wir laufen in den Yachthafen, wir spielen auf dem Spielplatz, wir gehen Windsurfen, wir angeln und haben insgesamt einfach eine schöne Zeit. Auch im Winter wenn die im Durchmesser 5 km lange Oberfläche des Sees zugefroren ist. Dann laufen wir Schlittschuh oder amüsieren uns einfach auf der Eisfläche. Alles mit unseren Kindern, die selbst übrigens am liebsten in der Natur sind. Regen? Sturm? Egal, hauptsache draußen. Und mit der richtigen Kleidung kein Problem! 

Aber woran liegt es dass meine Frau und ich so ticken? Vielleicht an unserem Alter. Meine erste Tochter kam auf die Welt als ich 26 Jahre alt geworden bin. Selber noch jung, voller Träume und Tatendrang. Mittlerweile ist Tochter Nr. Zwei auf der Welt und ich bin 29 Jahre alt, meine Frau 30 Jahre. Beide waren wir auch schon immer gerne draußen und ich kann mich noch sehr genau daran erinnern wie es als Jugendlicher oder Kind damals war. Die Schule war vorbei und ich konnte mich unbeschwert in den Wäldern herumtreiben. Kaum Verbote, viele Freunde und geniale Aktionen wie Baumbuden bauen, Drachensteigen lassen oder im Kanal schwimmen. Das hat mich positiv geprägt und lässt mich mit Sicherheit so erziehen, wie ich es eben mache. 

Andere Eltern zu bekehren ist nicht meine Aufgabe bzw. gleicht es bei manchen Neuzeit-Eltern einem Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Zum Glück habe ich aber keinen aus dieser Sparte in meinem Freundeskreis weswegen ich mich schon glücklich schätze. Meiner Meinung nach ist es die Aufgabe der Verbände, KiTas, Schulen oder anderen Pädagogen dafür zu sorgen dass das Naturbewusstsein der Kinder gefördert wird. Zum Glück gibt es aber auch Leute wie meinen Bekannten Saza der sich für die Kinder einsetzt und ihnen die Natur durch Ferienspassaktionen und Co nahe bringt. Organisiert in einem Verein der selber viel für Kinder tut ist das auf jeden Fall ein richtiger und wirksamer Weg!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

@Casso
#6#6#6

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter es gibt nur falsche Kleidung:vik:


----------



## Casso (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Genau so sehe ich das auch! Und mal ehrlich, ein wenig Regen oder Wind hat noch niemandem geschadet. Im Gegenteil, es steigert die Abwehrkräfte. Bei uns ist nie jemand krank und selbst meine Kleine war in ihren drei Jahren erst ein einziges Mal krank gewesen. Wenn ich mir da andere Kinder ansehe die in regelmäßigen Zyklen erkranken und fast 365 Tage im Jahr mit einer Rotznase durch die Weltgeschichte marschieren.|rolleyes


----------



## fusselfuzzy (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Casso schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch! Und mal ehrlich, ein wenig Regen oder Wind hat noch niemandem geschadet. Im Gegenteil, es steigert die Abwehrkräfte. Bei uns ist nie jemand krank und selbst meine Kleine war in ihren drei Jahren erst ein einziges Mal krank gewesen. Wenn ich mir da andere Kinder ansehe die in regelmäßigen Zyklen erkranken und fast 365 Tage im Jahr mit einer Rotznase durch die Weltgeschichte marschieren.|rolleyes



MeineJüngste ist vor 7 Jahren mal nach Hause gekommen pitschnass. Als wir sie fragten was los war erzählte sie " mit nem Freund ein Matschhaus gemacht, da drin gewohnt und bevor sie nach Hause gingen im Brunnen vor dem Haus sich gewaschen (gebadet)"! Das ganze war im November bei ca. 3 Grad.
Ab unter die Dusch mit samt den Klamotten, krank? iwo!!!


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Ich finde es extrem sinnvoll, wenn sich zu diesem Thema Leute einbringen, die in elterlicher Verantwortung stehen oder standen.
Ich habe nicht nur (erwachsene) Kinder, sondern inzwischen Enkelkinder. Und ich habe das große Glück, einen Vater gehabt zu haben, der seinen 4 Jungs Freiräume geschaffen hat, die nach dem Prinzip von Anregung und Teilhabe ein Abenteuerland eröffneten, in das wir mit unseren jeweils individuellen Interessen eintreten konnten, ohne dass es um Erziehung in eine bestimmte Richtung ging. Kreativität, Anregung und Selbstentfaltung waren die Themen...
Zurückblickend kann ich sagen, dass sich Dinge wie Kunst, Design, Natur, aber auch Freigeistigkeit wie ein roter Faden durch meine Familie ziehen. Und wenn ich mit meinem Chris, einem inzwischen 38 jährigen Mann von wahrhaft imposanten Ausmaßen, an unserem gemeinsamen Gewässer sitze, bin ich einfach nur dankbar, dass das so ist wie es ist. Ebenso dankbar bin ich, wenn ich mit Lina einerseits über Sartre diskutiere, andererseits gemeinsam das Bild betrachte, auf dem meine damals 9 jährige Pippi Langstrumpf unter der Last des selbst gefangenen 20 Pfund Dorsches fast zusammenbrach. Mein Eindruck: Lasst die Kurzen einfach daran teilhaben, was ihr selbst mit Begeisterung und Leidenschaft macht. Und überlasst es den Kindern, herauszufinden, in welche Richtung der Zug fährt. M.a.W.: Werdet selbst zum Kind...

Nur am Rande: Für mich ist fast schon unvermeidbar, dass Menschen, die in urbanen Umfeldern leben, und das ist nun mal der weitaus größte Teil der Bevölkerung, ein ziemlich verzerrtes Bild von dem entwickeln, was ''Natur'' ist. Ihnen müsste ich eigentlich die Empfehlung geben, einen 3 monatigen Erholungsurlaub ohne jede externe Versorgung bei den Inuits in Grönland zu machen...


----------



## gründler (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Es sind ja nicht nur Kinder....

Umfrage Landwirtschaftszeitung an 1000 Menschen...

Warum gibt eine Kuh Milch?

2% wussten das es ein Kalb brauch,der rest hatte von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung.

Wozu auch Wissen warum wieso.......kann man alles kaufen...Plaste auf.....Schreit nicht,blutet nicht,zappelt nicht....... 


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> M.a.W.: Werdet selbst zum Kind...


Danke dafür, denn das ist in meinen Augen ein RIESENPROBLEM zusätzlich:
Dass die meisten vergessen haben, wie sie als Kinder waren!!

Würden Verantwortungsträger (ob in Politik oder Verbänden) da öfter an ihre Kindheit zurückdenken, würden sie nicht so viel unhaltbaren Sche.... produzieren.


----------



## saza (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Danke für die Blumen.
Es ist leider so, dass die meisten Eltern von heute, ihren Kindern nicht mehr vertrauen. Das Vertrauen selbst etwas zu entdecken und zu erleben, eigene Erfahrungen zu machen. Verweichlichte, innerlich hygienisierte Eltern, für die Dreck an den Händen der Kinder schlimmer ist, als alles andere. In den Städten ist der Unterschied noch größer.
Das fängt an mit den Elterntaxis an der Schule, und endet bei der Freizeitgestaltung. Sie entmündigen die Kinder fortlaufend. 
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren aber auch viele Eltern kennengelernt, die es nicht so sehen. Das lässt hoffen.

Ich kann immer nur wieder auf Udo Schroeter verweisen


Natur-Defizit-Syndrom - 
oder Jungs brauchen eine Mission.
Wenn Umweltverbände und Gesetzgeber den Jungen in einer Gesellschaft das Tor zur Natur versperren, sind sie auch für die Naturentfremdung der nächsten Generationen mitverantwortlich. 
In Skandinavien dürfen Kinder angeln gehen. 
Der Gesetzgeber und die Umweltverbände öffnen der nächsten Generation das Tor zur Natur und damit das Tor für eine Verantwortlichkeit für diesen Planeten, seine Geschöpfe und seine Naturräume. Wer die Natur nicht erlebt, kann auch keine Empathie entwickeln! 
Also laßt die Kinder angeln, Kröten fangen und Regenwürmer durchschneiden, davon wird dieser Planet nicht untergehen. 
Wohl aber von der Naturentfremdung!
Und ja, das gilt auch für Mädchen. 
Aber diese Zeilen schreibe ich als Vater zweier Söhne, die seit ihrem zweiten Lebensjahr angeln und soviel Naturwissen und Empathie für das Meer entwickelt haben, dass sie um ihre Verantwortung wissen. Und das aus Erfahrung!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke dafür, denn das ist in meinen Augen ein RIESENPROBLEM zusätzlich:
> Dass die meisten vergessen haben, wie sie als Kinder waren!!
> 
> Würden Verantwortungsträger (ob in Politik oder Verbänden) da öfter an ihre Kindheit zurückdenken, würden sie nicht so viel unhaltbaren Sche.... produzieren.



Die waren doch nie Kinder#q


----------



## fusselfuzzy (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Das beste dieses Jahr im Schwedenurlaub war als meine Älteste kam und Fragte: "Paps hast du Zeit ich hab die Angeln schon hingerichtet weil ich muss mit dir reden"! Das sagt doch alles oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Das beste dieses Jahr im Schwedenurlaub war als meine Älteste kam und Fragte: "Paps hast du Zeit ich hab die Angeln schon hingerichtet weil ich muss mit dir reden"! Das sagt doch alles oder?


#6#6#6


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Thomas,
Deinen romantischen Blick in die eigene Kindheit kann ich so was von nachvollziehen.
Im Grunde finde ich es einfach nur übel, dass wir - mittels einer schier unendlichen Flut von §§, Regelungen, und was es sonst noch so gibt, jeder Freiheit beraubt sind und immer mehr in virtuellen Räumen voller Pseudmoral leben, innerhalb derer man - ohne selbst in Erfahrung gebracht zu haben, um was es wirklich geht - eine abschließende Meinung zu allem und nichts hat.
Ich selbst habe in meiner Kindheit und Jugend, aber auch als junger Erwachsener Dinge gemacht, über die ich an dieser Stelle - unabhängig von der Verjährung - nicht berichten werde. Diese Erfahrungen haben nicht zur Verrohung und Rechtlosigkeit geführt, sondern dazu, dass ich Werte selbst entdeckt habe, ohne dass sie mir aufgepfropft wurden. In vergleichbare Richtung gingen dann die Abenteuer, die ich insbesondere mit meinem Großen geteilt habe, als er noch nicht ganz so groß war. Mehr sag ich nicht. Bis auf den hoffentlich dezenten Hinweis, dass mein Sohn und ich definitiv in der Lage sind, uns selbst mit Nahrung zu versorgen. Und das nicht nur mit den Früchten des Feldes...

P.S.: Meine Eltern haben mit uns ab den 60ern nur Angelurlaube gemacht. Ein Urlaub ohne Angelmöglichkeit für die Kids kam grundsätzlich nicht in Frage. Meine Eltern waren Lehrer. Dh es gab Schulferien. Also verdammt viel Angelurlaub. Ua jedes Jahr im Sommer für einen Monat op Terschelling/ NL. Angeln bis der Arzt kommt. Einfach nur geil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



> Ich selbst habe in meiner Kindheit und Jugend, aber auch als junger Erwachsener Dinge gemacht, über die ich an dieser Stelle - unabhängig von der Verjährung - nicht berichten werde.


Alles verjährt, kein Problem für mich:
Wir haben selber Schwarzpulver gemischt und Bäume gesprengt, Igel, Ringelnattern, Blindschleichen gegrillt, Fallen gestellt, Mais, Kartoffeln, Äpfel, Rüben etc. geklaut und draussen gegrillt, Fische ausm Teich gemopst und, und, und...


> Diese Erfahrungen haben nicht zur Verrohung und Rechtlosigkeit geführt, sondern dazu, dass ich Werte selbst entdeckt habe,* ohne dass sie mir aufgepfropft wurden. *


me too.......


----------



## Damyl (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Igel, Ringelnattern, Blindschleichen gegrillt


Kein Wunder das du Koch geworden bist


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Geil.
Bewaffnet bis unter die Zähne. Sprengstoff, na logo.
Und lustige Stories:
Als junger Student hab ich mal ein Kaninchen mit meinem R 4 erledigt - darin war ich ein echter Profi -, abgezogen und voller Stolz mit der Aussicht auf ein leckeres Mahl zu meinen späteren Schwiegereltern gebracht, die, als sie erfuhren, wie ich den Hoppel erledigt hatte, grün und blau wurden.
Also hab ich den Kollegen in den Römertopf geschoben und vor den Augen der neuen Familie komplett selber verputzt. Danach hatte ich den Ruf eines rohen Gesellen und die Schwiegereltern mehr als deutliche Zweifel, ob ich der richtige Kerl für ihre tolle und wunderschöne Tochter bin.
Zum Glück konnte ich zumindest etwas Boden gut machen, indem ich meiner Gitarre wohlige Klänge entlockte. Als Musi Mann hat man ja das Image, besonders sensibel zu sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Damyl schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das du Koch geworden bist



wobei ich damals noch nicht ansatzweise dran dachte an Koch lernen - andere, gaaaaaaanz lange Geschichte mit Bluesmusiker werden wollen, von zu Hause ausreissen, seriösen Beruf lernen sollen, etc..

Aber wie man sieht, alles gut geworden (trotzdem oder gerade deswegen???)


----------



## fusselfuzzy (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles verjährt, kein Problem für mich:
> Wir haben selber Schwarzpulver gemischt und Bäume gesprengt, Igel, Ringelnattern, Blindschleichen gegrillt, Fallen gestellt, Mais, Kartoffeln, Äpfel, Rüben etc. geklaut und draussen gegrillt, Fische ausm Teich gemopst und, und, und...
> 
> me too.......



Ne 10er Packung Salem für 70 Pfennig, Unkraut-EX, Zucker, Blechbüchse, Wolle und Streichhölzer. Der Baumstumpf auf Opas Obstwiese war draussen (aufräumen ha länger gedauert) aber geko... wie ein Reiher:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Ja - schöne und teilweise durchaus abstruse Erinnerungen...

so what?

.................

Und heute lassen sie nicht mal Kinder einfach angeln gehen...


----------



## honeybee (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Nun ob Schweine grün sind ist ja nun klar zu beantworten.


> Wie viel wert könnte es sein, wenn gerade Angelvereine Kindern praktische Angelmöglichkeiten geben würden?



Nun, eh ich Kindern praktische Angelmöglichkeit geben würde, erachte ich es für sinnvoller die grundlegenden Dinge in der Natur ääääääh Kulturlandschaft zu erfahren, zu erlernen. 



> Ich bin froh, in einer Zeit aufgewachsen zu sein, wo das draussen sein normal war, wo man ausprobieren konnte ob Zuckerrüben besser schmecken als Futterrüben, wo man Forellen aus dem Bach mit der Hand oder einfachen Schnüren fing und grillte, auch diverses Andere aus Flora und Fauna landete zu Testzwecken in unsern Mägen, Uhrzeit war Dämmerung, und, und, und....



Hast Du selber Kinder? 

Ich finde die jetzige Zeit völlig schrecklich und es ist immer wieder ein Aufregerthema für mich persönlich. Scheixx jetzt mal auf das angeln. Aber sehr viele Kinder kennen mit 10 bis 12 Jahren keine heimischen Vogelarten, keine Frühjahrsblüher, wissen nicht wo die Sonne auf und wo sie untergeht.

Und warum wissen sie das nicht? Weil die Eltern ihnen das nicht beigebracht haben. Und warum nicht? Weil die Eltern gar kein Interesse dafür haben. Und Kinder lernen durch nachahmen. In der Schule ist keine Zeit für solche grundlegenden Dinge.

Dazu kommen die ganzen spätgebährenden Hubschraubermütter, die auf ihren Sprösslingen sitzen, wie ein Glucke.
In unserer Straße bzw in direkter Nachbarschaft wohnen 2 Familien mit jeweils 3 Kindern, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein können.

Familie a) - würde ich als "einfache" Familie bezeichnen. Kommunikation untereinander ist schon manchmal sehr grenzwertig (auch bei den Erwachsenen).  ABER die 3 Kinder sind permanent draussen oder im Wald und bauen Buden und sie haben einen gewissen Anstand, denn sie haben noch gelernt zu Grüßen.

Familie b) - gut situiert. Kinder sind immer nur mit schicken Klamotten draussen (wenn sie draussen sind). Ansonsten müssen sie Klavier lernen und in die Sportvereine. Achso...Grüßen tun sie auch nicht.

Und nun meine Freundin, die Hubschraubermutter schlecht hin. Ewiges Diskussionsthema bei uns. 1 Jahr älter wie ich, Kind 10 Jahre. Raus ja, aber nur in den Garten hinters Haus.
Fußball ja.....aber zum Training wird er gefahren mit dem Auto. Ganze aufregende 250m.
Bitte wo soll denn so ein Kind Selbständigkeit her bekommen?

Aber DAS genau das, spiegelt unsere Gesellschaft wieder. Die Kinder. Egositische, verwöhnte, rücksichtslose Menschen. Und warum? Weil sie es nicht anders lernen. 
Ich Ich Ich Ich

Und dann dieser ganze Social Media Hype.
WhatsApp, FB und Instagram.
Posende 10 jährige mit Entenschnabel grinsen da einen an.
Und die Eltern? Die finden es gut, machen doch alle so. (das ist die Meinung oder antwort vieler Eltern)
Und warum finden die das gut? Weil die Eltern selber so nen Mist machen.

Vorgestern Besuch gehabt. Mit Kindern. Da habe ich mich getraut zu fragen, was es denn gab zu Weihnachten.
Irgend eine Spielekonsole wo man was abnehmen kann und kann es mitnehmen? Ich hab keinen Plan.
Ich habe dann gesagt....Naja, aber wenn schönes Wetter ist hockst Du doch nicht in Deinem Zimmer. Antwort: nö, da nehme ich das Teil mit, auch  zu meinen Kumpels.

Da weht der Wind her. Unsere Kinder sind satt, überfüttert und den Blick fürs wesentliche gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. 
Obiges Kind hatten wir mal mitgenommen zum angeln. Nach 1 Stunde war es ihm langweilig. Er wollte heim zokken.

Ach ja.....meine Kinder sind 20 und 23 und völlig Naturverbunden und 1 davon macht mich zur Oma. Ich hoffe das mein 1. Enkelkind viel davon mitbekommt. 

Das KInd meines LAG ist 17 und hat mit Natur nix am Hut....weil es genau so vorgelebt wurde von der Mutter.
Beim Hund sagt man Prägungsphase 

Im übrigen ticken aber doch die Mehrzahl unserer Mitbürger so.
Werden wir nach unserem Urlaubsziel 2018 gefragt (viele sparen sich das jetzt schon), bekommen wir zu 95% blöde Fragen gestellt und erfahren Ablehnung|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Scheixx jetzt mal auf das angeln.


Hier Anglerforum, hier ist eben genau DAS das Thema.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja - schöne und teilweise durchaus abstruse Erinnerungen...
> 
> so what?
> 
> ...



Herbert Grönemeyer "Kinder an die Macht"


----------



## fusselfuzzy (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

@honeybee
#6#6#6


----------



## honeybee (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier Anglerforum, hier ist eben genau DAS das Thema.



Meine Frage


> Hast Du selber Kinder?


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

es gibt keine Satansbraten meer..alles weicheier;-))

nee

abba im ernst, man muß mal rausgehen und die kinder angeln noch.

zb. iner letzt woche noch gesehen am 1kg teich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> es gibt keine Satansbraten meer..alles weicheier;-))



Sind immer noch Satansbraten - nur anders ....

Angeln lassen hilft aber so oder so ;-)))


----------



## fusselfuzzy (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Wenn sich Kids beschäftigen können, egal ob selbst oder unter Anleitung, kommen sie nur "bedingt" auf dumme Gedanken:q


----------



## honeybee (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind immer noch Satansbraten - nur anders ....
> 
> Angeln lassen hilft aber so oder so ;-)))



Jugendfeuerwehr hilft auch....sogar noch mehr. Denn von 10 Jugendlichen treten meist 1 bis 2 später in die Einsatzabteilung ein und drücken dadurch den Altersdurchschnitt der Feuerwehren etwas und sichern die Bereitschaften der Freiwilligen Feuerwehren ab.
Und davon hat jeder etwas.....

Und ein angelnder Feuerwehrmann kann dann durchaus auch nützlich sein.....z.B. im Sommer Belüftung vom kleinen Dorfteich, natürlich im Rahmen des Dienstes oder im Rahmen einer Einsatzübung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

ohne Zweifel ist Feuerwehr auch was Gutes.
Hier sind wir aber immer noch ein Anglerforum..


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

im dorfteich ...................angeln.

muß man dir auch alles sagen;-)))


----------



## Fruehling (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> im dorfteich ...................angeln.
> 
> Muß man dir auch alles sagen;-)))



*loool*


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

da wo die Enten swimmen  gibt es auch rotaugen und co.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> im dorfteich ...................angeln.
> 
> muß man dir auch alles sagen;-)))



:q:q:q


----------



## Fruehling (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Hier sogar mal ein Meterhecht aus einem Mini-Löschteich!


----------



## honeybee (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> im dorfteich ...................angeln.
> 
> muß man dir auch alles sagen;-)))



Ach mannnnnnn :q


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Ja.
im Löschteich hab ich auch angefangen und sehe viele kinder die da auch Angeln.

meiner war in langhorn


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Was soll man denn noch als klar denkender Mensch sagen.?  Kein Scherz jetzt:  Mich hatte vor ungefähr 14 Tagen eine junge Frau gefragt, ob den für das Fleisch das wir hier verkaufen auch Garantiert keine Tiere gestorben, sondern sachlich und anständig geschlachtet sind? Ich konnte das nicht mit sicherheit Garantieren. Den Outfit nach hätte ich das Mädel als Akademikerin  angesehen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ach mannnnnnn :q


bin nun mal Euer pausen-clown.
und sehe Euer lachen gern.


;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

offtopic an:


Riesenangler schrieb:


> Was soll man denn noch als klar denkender Mensch sagen.?  Kein Scherz jetzt:  Mich hatte vor ungefähr 14 Tagen eine junge Frau gefragt, ob den für das Fleisch das wir hier verkaufen auch Garantiert keine Tiere gestorben, sondern sachlich und anständig geschlachtet sind? Ich konnte das nicht mit sicherheit Garantieren. Den Outfit nach hätte ich das Mädel als Akademikerin  angesehen.



grins - als Gegner der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie, als jemand der Studenten (Geisteswissenschaften) als Aushilfen in der Gastronomnie erleben "durfte" und bekennender Macho muss ich mich jetzt aber gerade echt zusammen reissen, damit ich nix dazu schreib ;-)))

Denkts euch halt ...

:g:g:g

offtopic aus


----------



## honeybee (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Es wäre durchaus sehr nett, wenn der bekennende Obermacho und Soßenkoch mal meine Frage beantworten würde 

Meine Frage (nun zum bereits 3. mal)


> Zitat:
> Hast Du selber Kinder?


----------



## honeybee (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Was soll man denn noch als klar denkender Mensch sagen.?  Kein Scherz jetzt:  Mich hatte vor ungefähr 14 Tagen eine junge Frau gefragt, ob den für das Fleisch das wir hier verkaufen auch Garantiert keine Tiere gestorben, sondern sachlich und anständig geschlachtet sind? Ich konnte das nicht mit sicherheit Garantieren. Den Outfit nach hätte ich das Mädel als Akademikerin  angesehen.



Also ich kann Dir 3 Anekdoten erzählen.....kurz, ich verkaufe Seifen unter anderem auch handgemachte

Markt 1
Junge Frau kommt zielstrebig und greift sich eine SCHAFMILCHseife. Sie fragte, ob denn da irgend etwas tierisches drin ist. 
Meine Antwort: wir haben gestern Abend noch schnell ein Schaf geschlachtet und eingerührt. Weg war sie

Markt 2
Junge Frau steht bestimmt 10 Minuten da und fragt mich dann, ob ich denn auch Seifen hätte? |bigeyes

Markt 3 - der Knaller
Junge Frau kaufte Seife. Nach dem Kauf fragte sie mich ernsthaft, wie man sich mit Seife wäscht.:q

Und so kann ich Dir sehr viel erzählen. Alles Frauen, die Kinder an der Hand hatten. 
Unsere Zukunft :vik:


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

mund mal wieder mit kernseife auswaschen

;-)))


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Hallo,

vor zwei Wochen war ein Artikel bei uns in der Zeitung, wo sich eine Tussi darüber aufregte, dass Jäger in der Nähe, wo sie wohnt Wildenten schossen.
Am meisten regte die sich auf, dass, als sie die Polizei deswegen anrief, ihr gesagt wurde, dass das schon in Ordnung sei. Als ich das Bild der "Dame" sah, war mir alles klar: welt- und naturfremde, emanzipierte, keine Ahnung habende Besserwisserin. Ihr Mann tut mir leid.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



> Ihr Mann tut mir leid.



Kennst Du den etwa?



> Alles Frauen, die Kinder an der Hand hatten.
> Unsere Zukunft



Da werden auch so einige in die Politik gehen, besonders wenn sie sonst wenig Erfolgsaussichten haben.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass es in einer demokratischen Gesellschaft trotzdem Minderheitenschutz gibt.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Kennst Du den etwa?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



> Die "Dame" würde ich als "Bissgurrn" einstufen



Wer weiß wie der Mann erst drauf ist, soweit sie einen hat.


----------



## Fruehling (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Hier werden aber gerade die Korinthen rundgelutscht, meine Herren! #d


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

ein galück dass wir den krieg verloren haben!

sonst würden wir alle am löschwasser-teich angeln und  wache stehen.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vor zwei Wochen war ein Artikel bei uns in der Zeitung, wo sich eine Tussi darüber aufregte, dass Jäger in der Nähe, wo sie wohnt Wildenten schossen.
> Am meisten regte die sich auf, dass, als sie die Polizei deswegen anrief, ihr gesagt wurde, dass das schon in Ordnung sei. Als ich das Bild der "Dame" sah, war mir alles klar: welt- und naturfremde, emanzipierte, keine Ahnung habende Besserwisserin. Ihr Mann tut mir leid.
> ...



Du weist doch
wir haben zwar die Hose an nur welche sagt uns unsere ...


----------



## yukonjack (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Es wäre durchaus sehr nett, wenn der bekennende Obermacho und Soßenkoch mal meine Frage beantworten würde
> 
> Meine Frage (nun zum bereits 3. mal)



Er zählt noch im Geiste durch.........


----------



## fusselfuzzy (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Er zählt noch im Geiste durch.........



Die "Aushilfen" waren wohl keine Studis sondern aus der Schwesternschule und dann kann zählen dauern:vik:


----------



## geomas (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Den Artikel hier https://blog.tagesanzeiger.ch/outdoor/index.php/41006/fischen/ hab ich zufällig entdeckt und fand die Beobachtungen und Schlußfolgerungen ganz treffend. Geschrieben von einer nicht-angelnden Frau aus der Schweiz (ich finde es immer ganz interessant, wie Nicht-Angler unser Hobby sehen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Toller Artikel - danke dafür!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



geomas schrieb:


> Den Artikel hier https://blog.tagesanzeiger.ch/outdoor/index.php/41006/fischen/ hab ich zufällig entdeckt und fand die Beobachtungen und Schlußfolgerungen ganz treffend. Geschrieben von einer nicht-angelnden Frau aus der Schweiz (ich finde es immer ganz interessant, wie Nicht-Angler unser Hobby sehen).



#6
Habt ihr mal die Kommentare dazu gelesen? Von Rechtlern bis find ich Klasse ber auch wieder alles!

Wundert mich nur, dass da die so tollen Petrajünger noch nichts gemacht haben


----------



## geomas (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



wilhelm schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Also so langsam frage ich mich wie wir die letzten 100000 Jahre überlebt haben.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



...indem wir uns angepaßt haben, immer wieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

offtopic an



wilhelm schrieb:


> Also so langsam frage ich mich wie wir die letzten 100000 Jahre überlebt haben.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


ohne Verbandler?

Klasse..!!

Probleme kamen erst die letzten 50 Jahre MIT Verbandlern
:g:g:g
:q:q:q

offtopic aus


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

ich kenne leider keinen verbandler.
kosten die geld und was machen die? gehen angeln kaufen seen oder planen sie brückentage 
bin free-angler


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

..und ich hab mir ja mal ein kopf gemacht 

wer hat die mal gemacht ?
ist das ein beruf waren das mal angler.

meine frage immer noch ?

was ist ein verband
scheffeln die geld    euros    ich will auch

will euer verband sein



;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Da es hier um Kinder geht also der Kindergärtner für Angler?

Das ist das Problem:
So sehen sich die Verbandler - dem tumbem Angler sagen, wie er sich zu verhalten hat, als Herrscher-  nicht als der vom Angler bezahlte Dienstleister..

Das Schlimme:
Diese Verbandler haben alle noch Zeiten erlebt, in denen man wesentlich näher an der Natur war, als sie Kinder waren (Thema hier)...

Was sie jetzt so selbstvergessen macht, verbittert, kinderfeindlich oder überheblich, Kinder beim Angeln einschränken zu wollen (nur nach Prüfung/unter Aufsicht etc.), statt das den Kids zu erleichtern, das entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

Das ist aber nicht nur bei den Verbandlern so. Wenn du mal die meisten Erwachsenen heute anschaust oder sogar dich mit denen unterhälst waren die nie Kinder und verbohrt und/oder überheblich sind die dann auch noch.

Woran das liegt?
Ich denk mal Stress, Kohle scheffeln bis zum Umfallen, Neid auf andere usw.!

Warum das in anderen Ländern trotzdem funktioniert?
Die lassen sich nicht so viel reinreden und auch nicht soviel Stress machen ebenso wie denen der Neid auf den "Nachbarn" am Ar... vorbei geht!

Denkt mal an den Spruch nur z.B.
Der Deutsche lebt um zu Arbeiten der Franzose arbeitet um zu Leben.
Da ist was dran und das setzt sich in allen Lebenslagen fort. Dies wird dann auch an unsere Kinder weitergegeben daher sind die auch schon dr Meinung sie müssten besser sein und vorallem besseres haben wie der Kumpel nebenan.

Jetzt setz das mal auf irgendwelche Verbände um und dann hast du genau das was du anprangerst. Ob das natürlich so toll ist, sicher nicht und ob die verbohrten Sesself... das so machen sollen, auch nicht! Wie bekommt man die aber wieder "normal"? Ich würd ja sagen schickt sie in die Wüste und vergesst sie da nur was kommt danach? Selten was besseres!:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Ich würd ja sagen schickt sie in die Wüste und vergesst sie da nur was kommt danach? Selten was besseres!:c


schlechter geht ja nicht....


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> schlechter geht ja nicht....



Du irrst!
Schlimmer geht immer


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

da brauch ich aber viel Fantasie....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Nachtrag : und dann gibt es da einen Herrn R. Schatz (Kommentar)der wohl einem Verband angehört, und das erste was diesem Herren einfällt: man muss das freie Angeln verbieten und die Jungangler ausbilden.......



Auch so ein Theoretiker...schauen solche Leute auch mal ins hiesige D? 

Das Negativbeispiel schlechthin fürs  pochen auf noch mehr Ausbildung 

Nach eigenen Aussagen die  bestausgebildeten Angler...

Bevormundungstechnisch aber auf dem Level von Sonderschulpädagogik. 

Eine gute Ausbildung der Angler schützt nur dann effektiv vor Anfeindungen und Gängelungswahn , wenn man im Gegenzug nicht bei jedem echauffierten Hüsteln gewisser Gruppen schon mit unterschriebenen Zugeständnissen winkt.

So führt man eine an sich gute Sache nämlich ad absurdum...eine gute Ausbildung ok, dann aber auch damit offensiv argumentieren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kinder und Natur: Sind Schweine grün? Lasst Kinder angeln!*

ich werde wie mein Pappa............................................harz4.

allen kindern  geht zum löschwasser-teich und raus

ich sag nein zu sagrotan-tüchern.


----------

